# أجهزة فحص وتشخيص اعطال السيارات المرسيدس الملاكي والنقل



## automotive (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جهاز تشخيص أعطال المرسيدس – STAR Diagnosis 

جهاز تشخيص الأعطال الخاص بجميع أنواع السيارات المرسيدس الملاكي والنقل ويمكنه القيام بالوظائف الخاصة كتعريب التابلوه والتحكم في حد السرعة للسيارات الأكتروس ، و يتكون من :
1-	وحدة تشخيص الأعطال (الوحدة الرئيسية).
2-	كابلات تشخيص الأعطال OBDII – 16 PIN ، كابل 14 PIN ، كابل 38 PIN، كابل 4 PIN.
3-	كابل RS232 لتوصيل الوحدة الرئيسية بالحاسب الألي .
4-	هارد ديسك يحتوي علي برامج DAS / WIS كاملة بأحدث إصدارات.

جهاز تشخيص الأعطال مرسيدس ستار – لجميع موديلات مرسيدس بنز

جهاز ستار هو الجهاز الأصلي المعتمد من شركة دايملر كرايسلر – مرسيدس بنز ، لتشخيص أعطال جميع أنواع السيارات المرسيدس (ملاكي – فان – نقل – تريلات – أتوبيس - ...........) ، كما يمتاز الجهاز بإمكانية تعريب تابلوه الأكتروس وتحميل العديد من اللغات الأخري وإزالة أي لغة غير مرغوب فيها وكذلك فتح السرعة للسيارات الأكتروس ، مما يجعله فريداً من نوعه في التعامل مع السيارات المرسيدس.

وظائف الجهاز:
•	تشخيص أعطال جميع الانظمة الالكترونية في السيارة ( نظام الحقن ، الاشعال ، الفرامل ، الفتيس ، التابلوه ، التكييف ، التعليق الهوائي ، ...........).
•	تعريف الأجزاء والوحدات الجديدة لكي يمكن تشغيلها في السيارات (عملية توافق بين أي جزء جديد يتم تركيبه وبين وحدات التحكم).
•	عرض البيانات الحالية للسيارات ، مثل قراءات الحساسات والمشغلات إثناء عمل المحرك وكذلك عمل إختبار طريق وتسجيل البيانات وحفظها وطباعتها.
•	عمل العديد من الإختبارات الخاصة كإختبار تيار بدء التشغيل وحالة وكفاءة المحرك ، وكذلك صلاحية الزيت ومستواه ..........
•	تعريب التابلوه في العديد من السيارات المرسيدس خصوصاً الأكتروس وإمكانية تثبيت أو إزالة أي لغة من ذاكرة وحدة التحكم بالتابلوه.

مكونات الجهاز :
1-	وحدة تشخيص الأعطال – ستار سي 4.
2-	لاب توب متوافق مع جهاز ستار سي 4 – بأعلي المواصفات الممكنة.
3-	كابل التوصيل الرئيسي بين الجهاز والسيارات.
4-	كابل توصيل من نوع COM لتوصيل وحدة تشخيص الأعطال مع اللاب توب.
5-	مجموعة الوصلات للتوصيل بالسيارات (4 طرف – 14 طرف – 16 طرف – 38 طرف)
6-	هارد ديسك خارجي مثبت عليه النسخة الإحتياطية من برنامج التشغيل.
7-	شنطة معدنية لجمع محتويات الجهاز.
البرامج المثبتة علي اللاب توب:
1-	DAS برنامج تشخيص الأعطال لسيارات مرسيدس بنز.
2-	WIS.net نظام معلومات لمراكز صيانة سيارات مرسيدس بنز.
3-	EPC.net 

لمزيد من المعلومات نرجوا زيارة index


----------



## FCAR (12 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسب


----------



## Mody2013 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*جهاز تشخيص الأعطال للسيارات المرسيدس النقل والملاكى*

شركتنا تقدم لكم جهاز تشخيص الأعطال الخاص بالشاحنات المرسيدس والأتوبيس وسيارات الركوب المرسيدس Star Diagnosis بجميع الكماليات بالاضافة الى دورة تدريبية عملية عن كيفية استخدام الجهاز على أيدى مهندسين متخصصين بالاضافة الى الدعم الفنى من قبل الشركة فى حالة شراء الجهاز من خلالها للتواصل يرجى الاتصال بـ 01111459588


----------



## الفاتح مطر (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------

